# .223 wssm



## greengoblin (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, just wondering what you guys know about it... Myself, not much, but decided to get it, just because it sounded good. Let me know.


----------



## atvguns (Dec 18, 2010)

I like the 220 swift better


----------



## deeker (Dec 18, 2010)

atvguns said:


> I like the 220 swift better



Amen.

Never shot any of Winchester's SSM's and wondered if the round will "stove pipe" from time to time. As in go straight up instead of into the chamber.

Sales are not too good for the SSM's either.

Kevin


----------



## greengoblin (Dec 18, 2010)

no, no, no.....I think you missed the point. When I said, I dont know anything about the .223 WSSM, I meant it. The dealer said it is/was kinda short lived round and prolly wont be many more made. He said it should hold it value very well because of this. Not really a shooter, more of a collector, although I do enjoy shooting. Basically what is the difference between a 220 swift and .223 WSSM


----------



## atvguns (Dec 18, 2010)

I think the only draw back to the wssm v/s 220 swift is the short fat case limits magazine capacity I am not sure what the velocity of the wssm is but both rounds are considered barrel burners and both are hard to get ammo for I hand load so it isnt a problem for me I dont have any experiance with the wssm just what I have read.


----------



## greengoblin (Dec 18, 2010)

atvguns said:


> I think the only draw back to the wssm v/s 220 swift is the short fat case limits magazine capacity I am not sure what the velocity of the wssm is but both rounds are considered barrel burners and both are hard to get ammo for I hand load so it isnt a problem for me I dont have any experiance with the wssm just what I have read.



Ok, thanks, ballisticaly the .223 WSSM looks pretty good to me. I guess for a model 70 not quite NIB and a leapold scope that is decent for $500 was just to tempting for me to pass up, I am such an impulse buyer.


----------



## atvguns (Dec 18, 2010)

greengoblin said:


> Ok, thanks, ballisticaly the .223 WSSM looks pretty good to me. I guess for a model 70 not quite NIB and a leapold scope that is decent for $500 was just to tempting for me to pass up, I am such an impulse buyer.


 sounds like you did pretty good on the purchase what twist rate is the barrell


----------



## swift4me (Dec 18, 2010)

I my store I sold a fair number of the WSM's and a few WSSM's in .243 and .223. Handloaders quite often had great results with all of the short mags, but it was case by case. I did see an occasional chambering issue with the 300 WSM Remington 700's, but I think these issues were worked out in the new Model 70's. 

I too shot the Swift for years and love it, but here in France I cannot find ammo for it, unless I special order, and we don't have coyotes.

For the price though, I'd say you did fine, especially is the Leupold is a VX-II or VX-III.

Go shoot it.

Pete


----------



## greengoblin (Dec 18, 2010)

atvguns said:


> sounds like you did pretty good on the purchase what twist rate is the barrell




I believe 9 to 1 but dont quote me on that


----------



## atvguns (Dec 18, 2010)

greengoblin said:


> I believe 9 to 1 but dont quote me on that


 I built my swift with a 1in 10 so I could shoot the heivier bullets kinda wish I had used 1 in 12 seems like the accuracy with the 50 and 55 grain bullets suffers a little shoots 60 and up pretty good


----------



## greengoblin (Dec 18, 2010)

swift4me said:


> I my store I sold a fair number of the WSM's and a few WSSM's in .243 and .223. Handloaders quite often had great results with all of the short mags, but it was case by case. I did see an occasional chambering issue with the 300 WSM Remington 700's, but I think these issues were worked out in the new Model 70's.
> 
> I too shot the Swift for years and love it, but here in France I cannot find ammo for it, unless I special order, and we don't have coyotes.
> 
> ...




Is that where the name comes from?


----------



## greengoblin (Dec 18, 2010)

atvguns said:


> I built my swift with a 1in 10 so I could shoot the heivier bullets kinda wish I had used 1 in 12 seems like the accuracy with the 50 and 55 grain bullets suffers a little shoots 60 and up pretty good




Yes, like I said, I dont know much about guns but it is sure fun collecting them. From what I under stand, the right the twist, the higher the accuracy but the lower muzzle velocity and you can use heavier loads right. Guns to me seem like a great investment right now and having bought as many as I have (surely not as many as some of you have) I should probably know more aobut them. Oh well, it can be a tax write off in some of our worlds. LOL


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Dec 18, 2010)

greengoblin said:


> no, no, no.....I think you missed the point. When I said, I dont know anything about the .223 WSSM, I meant it. The dealer said it is/was kinda short lived round and prolly wont be many more made. He said it should hold it value very well because of this. Not really a shooter, more of a collector, although I do enjoy shooting. Basically what is the difference between a 220 swift and .223 WSSM



That's the answer in a nutshell

Like most WSSM offerings it's not around and being discontinued because *no one wanted or bought it*. They don't make what they can't sell. There are far to many tried and true alternatives. CDNN has been trying to unload the Winchester SSM series rifles for a couple years. Because the case is so large in diameter, for such a small bullet, rechambering is probably not a possibility.

Be sure to buy a couple hundred pieces of brass, you may need it. I used to shoot a lot of IHMSA matches with a 357 Max. When that cartridge lost popularity, and it was always a niche item, I bought 500 pieces of Starline brass insuring a steady supply of ammo.

Good luck with it.

Take Care


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 18, 2010)

atvguns said:


> I think the only draw back to the wssm v/s 220 swift is the short fat case limits magazine capacity I am not sure what the velocity of the wssm is but both rounds are considered barrel burners and both are hard to get ammo for I hand load so it isnt a problem for me I dont have any experiance with the wssm just what I have read.



Good advice here! If you plan to shoot it alot, better get into handloading. The WSSM are almost like a 60cc saw with a fleet of other 50cc and 70cc saws, odd. I shoot a .270WSM and bought a few boxes of factory rounds when they came out, at $30-35 for 20. Now they are $50 for 20 and I hand load.Still using the old nickel Win. brass. It is a deer gun and recoil is a little much to be shooting like my .308 PSS. Been thinking of putting a brake on it or selling it for a light .308.


----------



## swift4me (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes that is why I chose the name. I used to look alot at a coyote calling forum full of guys who thought you were an idiot if you shot ANYTHING other than a .17 centerfire round. I liked my Swift.






It started out as a fairly heavy Rem 700 VSSF II with a fluted bull barrel and big McMillan stock. I sent the barreled action to Christensen arms in Utah and they took almost two pounds out of it. I restocked it in an ultralight blank from Mark Bansner in PA and then had a buddy paint it.

I agree with the guys who encouraged you to get brass and/or factory stuff while you can. When Remington walked away from some of their SAUM (short action ultra mag), calibers, it got really hard to find ammo, and there was a very limited bullet choice.

If you load, or have someone load for you, you can keep the velocity down and prolong barrel life. If you're not shooting ground squirrels, and only shooting for fun at paper or the occasional coyote, it shouldn't be a problem.

Pete


----------



## deeker (Dec 18, 2010)

Pete, your rifle has been on my home turf.

For what that is worth.

I love shooting 'yotes with the .220 Swift too. Played with the .17 Remington, but not enough juice for 300-400+ yard shots for 'yotes.

I don't even need to mention the wind drift problem with the .17's.

Kevin


----------



## ShoerFast (Dec 18, 2010)

I have nothing against any of the WSM or the WSSM's, but won't drink the look-aid when it comes to how much better it is then traditional Chamberings. (some want to say there is some kind of magic in shorter)

Reloading is the way to go. Take your pick of bullets, an easy dozen different powders that will scream performance. its all good!

Did not place in the 2010 Song Dog Challenge (coyote competition) but invited again for 2011 hunt! That rifle would be among the best of the best choice. 

Have fun with it!


----------



## homelitejim (Dec 18, 2010)

1 in 12 twist for bullets under 40 grain
1 in 10 twist for bullets 40 to 50 grain
1 in 9 twist for bullets 50 to 63 grain
1 in 8 twist for bullets 60 to 70 grain
1 in 7 twist for bullets over 70 grain

If you plan on keeping this gun as a collector do not fire it. The 223 wssm has a tendency to erode the throat of the barrel, plus firing any firearm will decrease the value. If you have to kill coyotes pick up something in 223 or 22-250 most of these caliber rifles can be had for under $300. OR.......


----------



## atvguns (Dec 18, 2010)

You have the twist rate all wrong the heavier the bullet the faster you have to spin it to make it stabilize


----------



## homelitejim (Dec 19, 2010)

Fixed the numbers how they should be, guess my dyslexia was acting up on that one. lol


----------

